# Ground Turkey smells



## SarahFair (Dec 29, 2015)

Every now and again Ill get a package of ground turkey that has a weird smell while it cooks and then itll have a weird taste, none of its out of date though.
We buy Harvest Land.


Has anyone else experienced this with ground turkey??


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2015)

SarahFair said:


> Every now and again Ill get a package of ground turkey that has a weird smell while it cooks and then itll have a weird taste, none of its out of date though.
> We buy Harvest Land.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this with ground turkey??



Grinding it exposes more surface area so you get a stronger aroma. Mrs' elfiii is a stickler about the smell test. If it doesn't pass it goes back to the grocery store.


----------



## tsharp (Dec 29, 2015)

Does it smell like pork chops?


----------



## 4bob4 (Dec 30, 2015)

tsharp said:


> Does it smell like pork chops?



  

This made me laugh right here.

I can't say I've ever had a package smell worse than another.  I have had some rancid chicken a day after the "sell by" date before though.  If it's not a sour smell I'm sure it's fine.


----------



## SarahFair (Dec 30, 2015)

No, not pork chops..

Its while it cooks it has a smell, not when you first open the package. 
Normally you dont smell the turkey, but when it has this smell I can smell it 3 rooms away.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 30, 2015)

You seem to have an exceptional sense of smell, Ms. Sarah.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 30, 2015)

SarahFair said:


> No, not pork chops..
> 
> Its while it cooks it has a smell, not when you first open the package.
> Normally you dont smell the turkey, but when it has this smell I can smell it 3 rooms away.


Shut those doors to those rooms...........................problem solved


----------



## bigelow (Dec 30, 2015)

Seasoned with sulfur again?


----------



## SarahFair (Dec 30, 2015)

JustUs4All said:


> You seem to have an exceptional sense of smell, Ms. Sarah.


Or I'm just exceptionally paranoid 
Im not the only one who smells and tastes it though, so in this case I'm not cray 



bigelow said:


> Seasoned with sulfur again?


Probably,  everything seems to be


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 31, 2015)

That is because ground turkey is nasty, and unnatural to begin with.  Grind beef. Grind pork. Roast the turkey whole.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 31, 2015)

People eat ground turkey? Yikes!


----------



## SarahFair (Dec 31, 2015)

Ground beef sits too heavy on my stomach


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 31, 2015)

SarahFair said:


> Ground beef sits too heavy on my stomach



 They something wrong with you, girl. Probably eatin' all that yuppie food has made you weak and lowered your immune system and vital signs and such.


----------

